# Accéder aux données Time Capsule à distance ?



## bazino (10 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'espère que je suis dans la bonne partie du forum. 

Le sujet à probablement déjà été abordé mais la recherche sur le forum a été infructueuse, le mots clés sont trop basique. Voilà, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'accéder aux données de ma time capsule depuis mon pc du boulot.

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## fitavalder (11 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est la réponse que tu attends, mais il existe multitude d'outils remote pour se connecter à distance sur un ordinateur...


----------



## bazino (11 Avril 2008)

En fait, ce qui m'aurait interessé, c'est de me connecter à ma Time Capsule ordinateur éteint.

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

*Interfaces*
Un port WAN Ethernet Gigabit pour connecter un modem DSL ou câble
Trois ports LAN Ethernet Gigabit pour connecter des ordinateurs ou périphériques en réseau
Port USB pour connecter une imprimante USB ou un disque dur externe USB

Tu mappes les ports nécessaires du routeur adsl vers l'IP locale de la capsule, tu configure ton routeur adsl avec dyndns (si la fonction existe) et tu tentes ?


----------



## bazino (11 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> *Interfaces*
> Un port WAN Ethernet Gigabit pour connecter un modem DSL ou câble
> Trois ports LAN Ethernet Gigabit pour connecter des ordinateurs ou périphériques en réseau
> Port USB pour connecter une imprimante USB ou un disque dur externe USB
> ...



Wow ! Je pensais que la capsule pouvait éventuellement permettre un accès à distance de façon simple. Merci pour ta réponse mais en fait j'ai pas tout compris.   Merci en tout cas de ta réponse.


----------



## ampoule (25 Avril 2008)

Je te rassure moi non plus mais le sujet m'intéresse...

Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un ptit tuto ou une explication plus ou moins basique... ...

Merci tout plein...


----------



## fourcadegui (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Moi aussi je suis très intéressé par le sujet
J'emmet juste une supposition. Je pense que pour les possesseur d'un abonnement MobileMe il y a la possibilité d'accéder à sa Time Capsule pour peut que l'on utilise la fonction Back To My Mac seulement cela oblige de laisser son ordinateur alumé
Si vous avez d'autre solution allez y nous sommes preneur

fourcadegui


----------



## napalmatt (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Deux trois informations par *ici*.


----------

